# isla mujeres mexico



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We got here Wed and fished so far Friday and Satuday, catching five on Friday and seven yesterday. Winds are pretty stiff out of the north east at a steady 15 knots with the seas yesterday solid six to eight and some bigger. We are hoping to fish everyday the weather permits and it actually looks pretty good through Friday (at least no worse than now).Triedto post some photos but wifi connection is way to slow.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Patrick keep racking em up!


----------

